# this explains why people look at me funny when i have my ipod...



## boi (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2004)

Now THAT'S classic!!!    ::ha::


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah.  That's the one.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=282992#post282992


----------



## themacko (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm sorry, I may be dense but I don't get it.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

Read, my friend.  Read hard.  Read well.  Then play.


----------



## Alex (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had many iPods, including being one of the first to purchase the original 5 gig, and a mini on the way, and I dont get it...


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't know what's funnier, the cartoon, or that people don't get it.  Think different guys, you'll see it right in front of you.


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

Think of it this way: Andy, the mother, doesn't get it either.


----------



## themacko (Jan 18, 2004)

AHHHHH, i think i got it now... thanks for tip arden


----------



## Jason (Jan 18, 2004)

so the punch line is that she doesnt get it? i guess im just not in tune with this humor, cause i found it rather non-funny


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

She doesn't get it or she's close-minded to wild and cool stuff like the iPod and its commercials... I don't know, I guess it's either one of those things you get or you don't, you think is funny or you don't.  That's Foxtrot humor at its finest, and if you don't get it you may not be a Foxtrot person.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2004)

lol


----------



## themacko (Jan 18, 2004)

i just didn't understand why he was a silhouette (until i saw the iPod ad)


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 18, 2004)

Not funny IMO


----------



## adambyte (Jan 18, 2004)

I love FoxTrot.  This cartoon is no exception.


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

Hilarious it's not. Funny, it is. It's a sharp take on a popular ad campaign done in the FoxTrot style. And it does a pretty good take on generational differences and who the iPod campaign is aimed for.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

It was very funny.  I saw that one on the foxtrot ucomics website and laughed.  I even saved it a printed it out for my office wall (of which I have a handful of classic FoxTrot comics regarding Apple in some form or another, iFruit) 
Anyway, I think that it is funnier that some people don't get it.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 19, 2004)

lol, love it.  Hilarious it is, in my professional opinion.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 19, 2004)

I never said i didn't get it, just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess I got it before I thought I missed it.  Not a Foxtrot fan, I guess.


----------



## boi (Jan 19, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> I never said i didn't get it, just doesn't appeal to me.



OMG negativity = teh kooool!!111


----------



## cq107 (Jan 19, 2004)

he covered himself in black paint... duh guys... thats why is mom says "i just washed that shirt" ....


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 19, 2004)

I guess i also would have to like foxtrot, I heard of it, never read any though. That character always does dumb stuff like that or something?


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

The artist is a Mac fan. Search for iFruit. The kernel panic strip is classic.


----------



## scruffy (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, I guess it's a bit funny.  This one though is hilarious
http://web.lab.net/~rsr/crap/foxtrot-unix-underpants.png


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL!  That one's great!


----------



## gerbick (Jan 21, 2004)

I get it... but that cartoon is ok.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 21, 2004)

Unix Underpants!  Where can I get a pair?


----------



## fryke (Jan 21, 2004)

make 'em yourself. buy plain ones and let some t-shirt printing service print the code on it... ;-)

however: if your bed-partner actually GETS the joke, she/he might be too clever for you.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok, that is funny. So... if she had chmod 777, that would make her quite the ...., lol


----------



## wtmcgee (Jan 22, 2004)

i get it, but it's not THAT funny


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's funny how people feel like they have to let everyone know when something 'isn't funny'.  Sharing a joke and saying 'yeah, that's funny!' = synergy.  Saying (seriously) that you don't get the joke is quite understandable, but saying 'that's not funny/that's stupid' does...uh...what?  Is it an act of benevolence on the part of the critic?  They're trying to save the rest of the human race from...liking stupid jokes?  I know talking about it like this sort of sucks the energy out of the discussion but I wish I could understand it...

Anyway, thanks for sharing the comics.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 22, 2004)

The late Gene Siskel said something close to this: "Two things (he was referring to movies) are not debatable: humor and eroticism.  Either it works for you or it doesn't."

Nobody can talk you into laughing at something, or talk you out of it.


----------

